# Hot Water Heater Question



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

Our hot water heater quit working on electric but will still work when the gas is turned on. My first thought was the fuse was blown but my husband replaced it and it's still not working. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info. but it didn't fix it. Husband reset the circuit breaker and still no hot water. Any other ideas?


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Check all the electrical connectors on the water tank itself. Maybe one of the connectors os loose, or off completely.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Like someone else suggested, I'd check the wiring. When mine was new, it had a short going to the switch. I'm sure after 3-4 yrs. of bouncing up/down the road, it's a possibility something came loose.
Darlene


----------

